# So what do we do in here?



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

I shoot 40 lbs. I absolutely will not shoot past 30 yards. Actually all my blinds have 20 yard marks to help me out! I must admit, after 2 years at 40 lbs I am ready for a new bow and more draw weight.


----------



## wildchild (Apr 10, 2003)

Oh boy I am sorry. 

I can change my name no problem...


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

25lbs will kill a deer if the shot placement is right and the shot is 10 to 20 yards...Welcome to the site and be sure we know your NEW name when you get one!


----------



## wildchild (Apr 10, 2003)

Looks like I am going to keep this name, thanks for the help with the bow. I would really like to bow hunt but, i am just dont have enough strength to pull and have a good clean kill i guess, last thing a want to do is wound an animal.


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

WildChild,

With todays new compound bows and high let-offs, you need less strenght than you may think to shoot properly with a stronger bow. I suggest going to a GOOD quality archery shop and having a proffesional try to fit you with what serves your particular needs.

Before I had shoulder surgery, I could not in any way draw my 55lb with 50% let-off bow, BUT when they tried me on a 75% let-off bow, I was easily able to handle 60 lbs... and now they have some that have 85% let-off

worth a try


----------



## wildchild (Apr 10, 2003)

I actually just pulled my bow out from under my bed, i am getting a bale of straw on my way home tonight, i have not shot the thing in 2 years..
Why you ask? because i was all set up with the bow, i took a shot at a deer, hit it in the cheek bone. the deer lived and i seen it the next day in the bait with and arrow in its head. the next night the arrow fell off but, the broadhead was still stuck into it. I thought that i was just a piss poor shot, later i found out that someone adjusted my sites because the sight came loose, or some dumb lame excuse... anyways i thought it was me and i was a bad shot. now i know that it was someone's stupidity that caused me to wound a deer...
so decided to pick the thing back up again.. I am not going to use a release this time, that is what hurts my wrists, i can be fairly accurate with my fingers. I guess time will tell thru the summer. 

Thanks everyone for the advice, if i run into more problems i will let you know, everyone is so helpful here, I appreciate it.


----------

